# Middlehurst - Poor communication



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

I was going to let this lie but I'm pretty annoyed on a couple of accounts. I have emailed Middlehurst on this, but thought I would share:

- *Repainted front white front bumper* - As you know some of the white cars had colour match issues. Mine was one of them and had the front bumper painted by Middlehurst whilst it was with its previous owner. The paint is now peeling/chipping off and they claim is is stone chips, whilst I suggest it is poor prep work. They claim to have contacted Nissan to seek funding but they did suggest that Nissan would regard it as stone chips. IMHO - Middlehurst shouldn't need to contact Nissan as they repainted it and should be liable to fix it.

- *Lack of communication* - This really gets on my wick. These cars are our pride and joy (and cash). I would appreciate getting a call/email/txt on a daily basis telling me what the status is. I only knew my car was on the way back from Middlehurst because the tracking company called me!!!! Now I looked at my phone bill and realise it cost me 30p/minute to call Middlehurst on their 0871 number.

In terms of the in person service and the mechanics' work, they do seem to be spot on however I do hate being messed around and not kept up to date (and then finding out I got charged 30p/minute to check progress on my car and if it had been stolen).

Sorry for the moan!!


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

I always ring their 01744 26681 number


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried to buy a new Gtr from them,, sorted out the price and colour I wanted, 
Rang them about 5 times to pay for the car, Alway told they would ring me back,
To this day I've never been rung back,
Bought it from Ancaster garage Bromley in the end,
Got the car I wanted , the colour i wanted and for the price I wanted,:bowdown1:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I gave them a try when I needed warranty work doing (bellhousing) as they are apparently the flagship HPC. I've written about my experience on another thread but suffice to say, never again and yes, the communication was abysmal and in my book there is no excuse for that.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I always thought Middlehurst is highly recommended here... guess I'm wrong.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

mine had two scratches on the front wings after service.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Any garage is only as good as the last job they completed. The main issue with Middlehurst is that they aren't great at responding to messages or emails.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moved back to general as OP is not a member of GTROC


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

:bawling: Don't talk to me about storm white bumpers


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you Sir Mook.

A quick update from me. Having been contacted by Nissan Customer Service in December regarding the bumper repaint, it looked like things were progressing but now they have put their heads in the sand. They asked for more pics, but haven't responded for almost 2 months. Maybe they had too much fun over the holidays...

Need to have the car ready for the summer so I won't let this one go. Need to test the brand too as this is squarely in their court.


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

In case you are interested... Here the events to date.



> 25th October 2012 - Communication with Middlehurst - As discussed yesterday, attached are some pictures of the paint peel and a "normal" stone chip on my car. I've re-sized the pictures; higher quality ones are available on request.
> 
> To me it looks like the paint is peeling due to incorrect preparation of the bumper (Similar to this Qashqai - My bad to EVEN worse day - Nissan Qashqai Owner Club - Page 1). In my opinion, potential stone chips from track use is a red herring; I was quite happily cruising down the autobahn with other vehicles at the same speed experienced on track.


Nissan CS get in touch and say they can't open the zip file with the images. I offer to upload them somewhere...



> 21st December 2012 - Communication with Nissan CS - As per your call this morning, I have uploaded the pictures to my website (I own RS246.com)
> 
> RS246.com Forum :: The World's #1 Audi R, S and RS Enthusiast Website • View album - GT-R - Front Bumper Paint Peel
> 
> Please let me know if there is anything else you need to help resolve this issue.


I've enjoyed Christmas and the New Year and had lots of other things to deal with. This has been on my to do list for a while, so I ping Nissan CS again.



> 13th February 2013 - Communication to Nissan CS - Any news on this please. It's been almost 2 months with no news....?


Anybody have any suggestion to get this moving?


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

My advice would be to deal with Nissan Customer services directly until you get a result. 
A.F Noble who made a mess of my car are an absolute joke to deal with and actually made things difficult for me to have the car put right elsewhere. It is all covered in my thread in the HPC section. It was John on here Nurburgringgtr who helped get the ball rolling for me with Nissan. 
My experience with Middlehurst was a good one and went smoothly but them, like any other dealer will have to run any decisions past Nissan any way.
Nissan were an absolute nightmare to get a straight answer from, who I spoke to at C.S, Mia was very pleasant and helpful but always needed to speak to 'the man'. I had to stay on the case and annoy them every couple of days in the end. 
J


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Im not supprised tbh with middlehurst and customer services.

It could always be worse you obv havn't read my story!


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

Verinder1984 said:


> Im not supprised tbh with middlehurst and customer services.
> 
> It could always be worse you obv havn't read my story!


Now I have!!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had it with Nissan UK - dealers and customer service and I really hope I don't have to deal with them ever again


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Phil
I dislike middle hurst for my own reasons,
A few things about your bumper, 
You state it was painted for the previous owner, how long ago,
Secondly, has another body's shop inspected the bumper and determined 
The cause of the faults,
If they have painted the car to a sub standard and it's within their warranty Terms, I would think you would need a copy of the original invoice.
Small claims court is a very easy way forward, make sure you complaint is backed up by a bodyshop, as I own 2 bodyshops and most of the time customers haven't a clue what they are talking about, not saying this is your case,
Hope all goes well,
Regards Goldie


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't given up yet... Thought I'd share this with you in case it is useful to anyone.

Here's my final attempt to get resolution from Middlehurst:

*24th October 2012*
Discussed the paint issue whilst at Middlehurst. Initial feedback was that it was due to stone chips. I pointed out that stone chips do not cause paint to peel.

*12th December 2012*
Asked Middlehurst for an update on this problem.

*13th December 2012*
Response from Middlehurst : "Previously a full technical report had been submitted to Nissan Technical but I will revisit this in its entirety. The pictures are back with Nissan and I have had a discussion this morning to add some narrative to them. I will be speaking when them again later today once the correct engineer has digested them".

*14th December 2012*
Middlehurst communicated that "Nissan Customer Services will be in contact with you today".
Nissan called and still maintained that the peeling was caused by stone chips. Emailed Nissan better quality photos.

*21st December 2012*
Nissan CS called to say that the photos were blocked by Nissan's email system. Uploaded them here http://forum.rs246.com/gallery/album.php?album_id=174.

Silence....

*13th February 2013*
2 months and no news. Sent an email reminder to Nissan CS to get an update.

*25th February 2013*
Nissan CS responds by email, apologises for the delay in responding and adds that the paint peel is due to road debris.
I requested to speak to a manager at Nissan CS and to advise with whom responsibility lies for the quality of work when it was re-sprayed.

*5th March 2013*
No response from Nissan CS so I sent a reminder email.

*24th March 2013*
Still no response from Nissan CS so I sent another reminder email. Along with an independent report.

*28th March 2013*
Nissan CS emailed apologising for the delay, due to "trying to obtain all the previous warranty enquiries that have been listed for this vehicle" (Thought this was on computer!!).
Nissan CS included the following statement "In this situation from conversations with various departments, it has been confirmed that the imperfections are not a result of workmanship but a result of road debris chipping the paint where in which warranty would be unable to authorise work to be completed on the vehicle. If you are unhappy with the decision being provided, I would like to direct you to Motor Codes. Motor Codes is the government-backed, self-regulatory body for the motor industry. For more information, the can be contact on 0800 692 0825 or can visit their website on http://www.motorcodes.co.uk/."

*17th April 2013*
I responded to Nissan CS: "I have recently returned from vacation and have to say that this is unacceptable. This has been going on for months and the latest excuse is unbelievable, warranty records are on a computer!!! I have asked to deal with a manager and you have ignored it. I have provided a report and you have ignored that too. This is not "road debris" it is poor workmanship and reflected in the report I have provided. I do not wish to deal with a 3rd party, I wish to communicate with a Customer Service Manager about how I get my car fixed."

*Silence again....*

*16th September 2013*
Contacted Middlehurst as a final attempt to see if this will be resolved. Middelhurst responded and asked for a day or so to review the case.

Every time I wash the car I see the paint peel and not only does it look terrible but I'm also reminded of this drawn out saga and how I have been passed from dealer to Nissan and then to Motor Codes.
I feel completely let down. I have a Vehicle Campaign for the Electronic Steering Column Lock and paint bubbling on my driver's door but no confidence to take it to a Nissan dealership.

Here's to the next update being a positive one....


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope you get it sorted Phil.

Perhaps try getting hold of Andy Middlehurst to see if he can progress things for you?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Perhaps try getting hold of Andy Middlehurst to see if he can progress things for you?


Yeah right...good luck with that!


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it took a year and the car went to Middlehurst last Monday to get the bumper repainted. Really hope they get it right and this sorry saga is put to rest.


----------

